# Welchen Laptop/ kaufen?



## DryBone (24. Oktober 2015)

*Welchen Laptop/Tablet kaufen?*

Ich möchte mir einen Laptop kaufen, in erster Linie für Unikram.   Leistungstechnisch soll er auf jeden Fall Programme wie NX problemlos   abspielen können, muss aber nicht als Gaming PC herhalten.
Ansonsten  wäre mir ein niedriges Gewicht wichtig, sowie 13" von der  Größe her und  die Möglichkeit ihn als Tablet zu benutzen wäre  wünschenswert. Vom Speicher her sollten 256GB ausreichen, da eine externe Festplatte und ein Desktop PC vorhanden sind.



Spoiler



Wie kann man den Titel eines erstellten Threads ändern, oder diesen wenigstens löschen und neu starten? Habe den Thread durch drücken der Enter-Taste im Titel verfrüht erstellt


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2015)

Da gibt es Unmengen an Geräten - hast du keine anderen Dinge, die wichtig sind? Vor allem: was soll/darf es kosten? Und was genau ist dieses NX?


----------



## DryBone (25. Oktober 2015)

NX ist ein Konstruktionsprogramm von Siemens. Bei den Kosten habe ich an ca. 600€ gedacht.
Bildschirmauflösung Full-HD, Windows als Betriebssystem und eine Akkulaufzeit von 6-8 Stunden, damit man ihn auch mal ohne Aufladegerät mitnehmen kann. Ansonsten wäre die Möglichkeit das Gehäuse zu öffnen um beispielsweise die Festplatte zu wechseln schön, weiß aber nicht in wie fern das möglich ist bei Laptop/Tablet Hybriden.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus für deine Hilfe.


----------



## MichaelG (25. Oktober 2015)

Ohne die HW-Vorraussetzungen des Programms zu kennen wären es Tips ins Blaue. NX kennt von uns vermutlich keiner.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ohne die HW-Vorraussetzungen des Programms zu kennen wären es Tips ins Blaue. NX kennt von uns vermutlich keiner.


ja - wenn das jetzt CAD ist und eine zB Nvidia 840m zum ordentlichen Arbeit unverzichtbar ist, kommen viel viel weniger Notebooks in Frage als wenn das Programm in Sachen Echtzeit-3D nix können muss und nur die CPU wichtig ist.


----------



## luki0710 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ist bei CAD nicht ne Nvidia-Quadro sinnvoll?
Da gibt es dann gaanz wenige Laptops z.B. von Levono


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ist bei CAD nicht ne Nvidia-Quadro sinnvoll?
> Da gibt es dann gaanz wenige Laptops z.B. von Levono


 Das wäre für sehr hohes Niveau, wenn man ZWINGEND auch eine GARANTIERT geeignete Karte braucht, die unter allen Umständen fehlerfrei arbeitet. Aber generell kannst du auch mit normalen Karten CAD machen, und Nvidia gilt da als ein wenig unproblematischer, weil diese Programme eben oft eher auf Nvidia ausgelegt sind. Eine Quado-Karte aber findest du erst ab 1300€ Laptoppreis bis auf ein Modell von Asus, was "nur" 900€ kostet. Die Sache ist nur die:  WENN es bei dem Programm auch um 3D geht, wäre eben mind ne 840m anzuraten, und wenn nicht, dann hat man sowieso wahnsinnig viel Auswahl bis 600€. Da wäre es wichtiger zu wissen, mehr andere "Features" wichtig sind: lieber für 600€ das qualitativ beste Gerät oder eher das leistungsmäßig beste? Oder lieber nur 300€, wenn das für die Aufgaben reicht? Bei gleichem Preis lieber kleiner und leichter oder größer, dafür aber auch stärker? usw.


----------



## luki0710 (25. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre für sehr hohes Niveau, wenn man ZWINGEND auch eine GARANTIERT geeignete Karte braucht, die unter allen Umständen fehlerfrei arbeitet. Aber generell kannst du auch mit normalen Karten CAD machen, und Nvidia gilt da als ein wenig unproblematischer, weil diese Programme eben oft eher auf Nvidia ausgelegt sind.


Okay, dachte nur da die Uni HH  extra Laptops und Desktop (mit Quadro) für CAD hat.


----------



## DryBone (27. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das wäre für sehr hohes Niveau, wenn man ZWINGEND auch eine GARANTIERT geeignete Karte braucht, die unter allen Umständen fehlerfrei arbeitet. Aber generell kannst du auch mit normalen Karten CAD machen, und Nvidia gilt da als ein wenig unproblematischer, weil diese Programme eben oft eher auf Nvidia ausgelegt sind. Eine Quado-Karte aber findest du erst ab 1300€ Laptoppreis bis auf ein Modell von Asus, was "nur" 900€ kostet. Die Sache ist nur die:  WENN es bei dem Programm auch um 3D geht, wäre eben mind ne 840m anzuraten, und wenn nicht, dann hat man sowieso wahnsinnig viel Auswahl bis 600€. Da wäre es wichtiger zu wissen, mehr andere "Features" wichtig sind: lieber für 600€ das qualitativ beste Gerät oder eher das leistungsmäßig beste? Oder lieber nur 300€, wenn das für die Aufgaben reicht? Bei gleichem Preis lieber kleiner und leichter oder größer, dafür aber auch stärker? usw.



Wenn ich es mir genauer überlege wäre mir Qualität wichtiger als Leistung (da ein guter Desktop PC zu Hause steht), also eher in Richtung qualitativ bestes Gerät. Bei der Größe will ich nicht über 13" und 2kg gehen. Bis dahin darf es gerne "größer, aber auch stärker" sein.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2015)

DryBone schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir genauer überlege wäre mir Qualität wichtiger als Leistung (da ein guter Desktop PC zu Hause steht), also eher in Richtung qualitativ bestes Gerät. Bei der Größe will ich nicht über 13" und 2kg gehen. Bis dahin darf es gerne "größer, aber auch stärker" sein.



In der Größe und Gewichtsklasse sowie mit SSD gibt es eh nicht viele Kandidaten, also groß wegen "Qualität" eine Wahl hast du da eh nicht. Und eine "richtige" Grafikkarte ist da auch gar nicht drin, d.h. FALLS du da 3D-Power brauchst, kannst du das wohl vergessen, außer es geht um sehr rudimentäre Grafik wie bei Spielen von vor 7-8 Jahren  

Das hier wäre zB eine Möglichkeit: Lenovo IdeaPad U330p orange, Core i5-4210U, 4GB RAM, 128GB SSD (59424883) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  da sind rechts neben dem Bild auch Links zu zwei Test. Dann wäre da noch da hier Acer Aspire V3-371-374R weiß (NX.MPFEV.003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Ansonsten gibt noch maximal 5-6 andere bis 600€, aber die haben alle definitiv schon Mal eine deutlich schwächere CPU. Das Lenovo hat eine 128GB-SSD, mehr bekommst du in der Größe bei Laptops nur beim Acer oder dann wieder erst über 600€. 

Du kannst aber auch zB das hier nehmen HP ProBook 430 G2, Core i3-5010U, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD, Windows 8.1 Pro (K9J77EA) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  für nur 500€ und dann eine SSD mit 256GB selber kaufen und einbauen (um die 90€ ). Normalerweise kann man ja bei Laptops das Laufwerk selber auch leicht wechseln, aber trotzdem da mal lieber nachforschen.


----------

